# hochseeangeln in polen



## lui (18. August 2004)

hallo leute,
ich bin begeisterter hochseeangler und habe an der deutschen ostseeküste viel erlebt. ich möchte nun weitere regionen testen und dabei dachte ich an polen.
leider habe ich kaum informationen über das hochseeangeln in polen.#c 
kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen wieviele kutter an der polnischen küste zum angeln bereit stehen. vielleicht hat jemand adressen, telefonnummern oder internetadressen von kuttern an der polnischen küste. vielleicht gibt es reisebüros die sich auf angelfahrten in polen spezialisiert haben. 
adressen von bootscharterunternehmen helfen mir auch weiter. 
würde gerne die preise und leistungen vergelichen und nicht den erst besten nehmen.

helft mir bitte!!


----------



## Tim (18. August 2004)

*AW: hochseeangeln in polen*

hi lui,
ich hab schon 2 mal in Polen vom Kutter geangelt. Erste Mal war super. Erst waren wir im Tiefen bis 80m und ich mit leichtem Ostseegerät... unbedingt geflochtene Schnur und schwerere Pilker verwenden, Wrackhänger gabs auch. Wurden einige schöne Dorsche gelandet, der Käptn meinte aber es sei ein schlechter Tag gewesen. Dann ging es ins flache, da passte das Gerät wie die Faust aufs Auge und es gab nur wenige Würfe ohne Fisch... kleiner als im Tiefen aber Standard-Filet-Grösse. 
Zweite mal war sehr bescheiden, war auch recht abenteuerlich mit einem anderen Boot. 
Gestartet sind wir in "Wladiswowowo" oder so, direkt nördlich von Danzig. Gucken waren wir auch in Leba, etwas weiter westlich, da war eine grössere Flotte, sah auch menr nach Touri-Ort aus. Preise weiss ich nicht mehr, viel billiger als beiuns war es aber nicht. 
Schau mal hier: www.kornek.de 

Gruss,
Tim


----------



## lui (19. August 2004)

*AW: hochseeangeln in polen*

hey tim,
das hört sich richtig gut an! hast du vielleicht genaue adressen von den kuttern, auf denen du warst?
lui


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (20. August 2004)

*AW: hochseeangeln in polen*

Hallo!
Ich meine mich zu erinnern, daß in einem Juli Heft (Rute und Rolle/Blinker) ein Bericht vom polnischen Kutter und Küstenangeln drin war.
Vielleicht kannst Du da mal nachschauen! #4  #4 
Gruß
Tom


----------



## langelandsklaus (20. August 2004)

*AW: hochseeangeln in polen*

Ja, der Bericht  war in der letzten R & R


----------



## Quappenqualle (20. August 2004)

*AW: hochseeangeln in polen*

also ich war vor zwei Jahren ab Kolberg auf der Ostsee. Traumhafte Tour mit nem Holz-Segel-Kutter und einem tollen Skipper..
Das Schiff liegt im Fischereihafen von Kolberg. Da haben wir einfach nachgefragt.

Eine Telefonnummer hab ich auch (weiß aber nicht ob das direkt das Schiff ist, ist aber jedenfalls Kolberg - 250 km von Berlin!) 0048/94 3585 499


----------



## Tim (20. August 2004)

*AW: hochseeangeln in polen*

@lui: 

Hab leider keine Adressen. Der "gute" Kutter lag direkt am Eingang vom Hafen in Wladiswowowo. Die Besatzung war recht jung und alle haben mitgeangelt, auch wurden die Fische ausgenommen. Beim Angeln lief die ganze Zeit Radio und Platz satt war auch, hat echt Spass gemacht. Der Käptn wollte mir auch noch meine Angel abkaufen... aber da hab ich nicht mit gemacht ;-) Nützlich ist auf jeden Fall wenn man jemanden dabie hat der polnisch spricht, ist halt nicht als wenn man in einen holländischen Touri-Ort fährt...

Tim


----------



## Gunti2005 (9. April 2006)

*AW: hochseeangeln in polen*

Mal einen alten Beitrag wieder entstaube...

Sind denn schon neue Erfahrungen an der polnischen Ostsee gemacht worden ?


----------



## Bertl (11. April 2006)

*AW: hochseeangeln in polen*

Hallo,
ja, ich war leztes Jahr in Kohlberg zum Fischen vom Kutter.

Nach meinen Schätzungen tummeln sich in Kohlberg ca. 10 Kutter die zum Angeln rausfahren. Das Schiff mit dem ich fuhr hies "Nurek". Obwohl die Fänge an den beiden Tagen an denen ich mit wahr nicht übermäßig waren, fand ich die Ausfahrten super. Die Bootsbesatzung war sehr nett und kümmerte sich um die "Kundschaft". Beim Auslaufen aus dem Hafen wurde noch an der Fischhalle angelegt um Eis zum Kühlen der Fänge an Bord zu nehmen. 

Nach den ersten paar Stopps ging dann der Bootsmann übers Schiff, nahm die bisher gefangenen Fische aus und gab Eis darauf. Gegen einen Beitrag von 50. Cent je Fisch, fillitierte er diese dann auch während der Heimfahrt. 

Fazit: Ich kann es jedem empfehlen, der nicht mit Vorurteile gegenüber Polen verseucht ist#d , einmal eine Tour an die polnische Ostsee zu planen:m .


----------



## oknel (11. April 2006)

*AW: hochseeangeln in polen*

ja in polen gipps halt noch echten service


----------



## Gunti2005 (11. April 2006)

*AW: hochseeangeln in polen*

hast Du auch ne Nr. aus Polen ?


----------



## oknel (11. April 2006)

*AW: hochseeangeln in polen*

bischen suchen im netz, findeste so einiges

http://www.ostsee-urlaub-polen.de/kolberg-kolobrzeg/kutter-angeln.php

http://www.naryby.ta.pl/indexn.php


----------



## Bertl (13. April 2006)

*AW: hochseeangeln in polen*

Ja, hab die Telefonnummer vom Kapitän der Nurek, der übrigens auch Mehrtagesfahrten nach Bornholm anbietet.

Nur leider habe ich die Nummer in meiner Wohnung in Berlin. Da ich ab heute  für eine Woche Urlaub habe und  nach Hause fahre #h (Süddeutschland) kann ich sie Dir, falls Du dann noch Interesse hast, leider erst ab 24. April geben#q .

Grüßle Bertl


----------



## Gunti2005 (13. April 2006)

*AW: hochseeangeln in polen*

ich schau mir die Sdressen mal an und stell ruhig mal die Nr. rein...

Danke


----------



## Angelfrieck (13. April 2006)

*AW: hochseeangeln in polen*

Ich war letzten September in Label westlich von Danzig. Wir waren mit dem Bus mit knapp 25 Leuten unterwegs verteilt auf 2 Schiffen.Die Reise hatte ein bei uns ansässiger Sanitär-Großmarkt orgarnisiert.Bei zwei Ausfahrten wurden insgesammt über 500 !!! Dorsche gefangen ich allein hatte 33 Stück ohne die Babys die wir wieder zurückgesetzt haben.Alles im allen hat es mir sehr gut gefallen.Da könnte man aber auch mal mit der Familie hinfahren.Einen so schönen breiten und feinsandigen Strand hat man ganz selten an der Ostsee.
Die polnische Ostsee ist auf alle fälle eine Reise wert.
Gruß Euer Angelfrieck


----------



## C.K. (13. April 2006)

*AW: hochseeangeln in polen*

Das hört sich super an. Kutter mit Service sind selten.


----------



## Bertl (26. April 2006)

*AW: hochseeangeln in polen*

Hier mal die Telefonnummer des Skippers der Nurek aus Kohlberg:
0048/94 3524 779 - der Kapitän spricht deutsch.

Ich hoffe das fällt hier jetzt nicht unter den Begriff "Schleichwerbung"#c 

Grüßle Bertl


----------



## CMW (23. November 2010)

*AW: hochseeangeln in polen*

Fahre mitte April nach Kolberg zum hochseeangeln,welche Pilkergewichte sollte man dort gebrauchen ,bzw langt mir eine Rute mit 100-200G  WG ?




MFG


Steffen


----------



## h1719 (24. November 2010)

*AW: hochseeangeln in polen*

Auch in Darlowo, das östlich von Kolberg ist, liegen einige Angelkutter. Das Revier dort ist sehr gut, wenn Windrichtung u.Stärke stimmen. Bei nordost bis Westwind kann sich dort schöne Welle aufbauen. Günstig sind südliche Winde (südostliche bis südwestliche Winde)


----------



## bacalo (24. November 2010)

*AW: hochseeangeln in polen*

Hallo Steffen,

eine 3 m lange Rute mit einem WG von 50-150 gr. sowie eine leichtere Spinnrute bis 70 WG sollte ausreichen.
Meines Wissens wäre eine längere Rute wegen den Aufbauten der dort fahrenden Kutter nicht zweckmäßig.

Gängige Farben wären rot/schwarz, gelb-orange,
ich bevorzuge Kupfertöne; vergess die Farbe schwarz nicht:g.
Beifänger benutze ich dort nicht.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## CMW (24. November 2010)

*AW: hochseeangeln in polen*

Bin ja eigentlich mehr im Gelben Riff unterwegs ,benutze dort meistens 30-50 LB gerät,da aber bis jetzt keiner meiner 9 Angelkollegen weiss welche Pilkergewichte und RutenWGs man dort benutzt wollte ich das mal genauer wissen,laut deren aussagen wäre dort die Ostsee 80m tief und man benutzt Pilker mit 200 G .So wie es ausschaut wollen die mit ihrem 30LB gerät dort angeln .ich wäre aber für leichteres Geschir (Wie gesagt 100-200G) !


MFG


Steffen


----------



## CMW (29. November 2010)

*AW: hochseeangeln in polen*

Sollte man dort mehr die Multi oder Stationärolle bevorzugen oder welche würdet ihr dort nehmen ?


----------



## uer (29. November 2010)

*AW: hochseeangeln in polen*

mal blöd gefragt, 

braucht man nen fischereischein und ne gewässerkarte wenn man auf der polnischen ostsee angelt und wenn ja, wo bekommt man die gewässerkarte für die ostsee ?


----------



## Angelfrieck (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: hochseeangeln in polen*



CMW schrieb:


> Sollte man dort mehr die Multi oder Stationärolle bevorzugen oder welche würdet ihr dort nehmen ?


Stationärrolle und 50-200g Pilker sind vollkommen ausreichend.
Auch hier gilt wie fast überall auf der Ostsee je leichter desto besser:vik:
Und von irgend einer Angelscheinscheinpflicht auf der polnischen Ostsee habe ich auch noch nichts gehört.Man muß dann bloß aufpassen das man nicht in die deutschen Gewässer um Meck-Pomm fährt wo man dann den Fischereischein und eine Angelkarte(einmalig in Deutschland|gr braucht.


----------



## Macker (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: hochseeangeln in polen*

Wie war das noch mit der Mengenbegrenzung in Pl.
Ich meine da was von 7 Stk pro tag gehört zu haben.
Weiß da einer was genaues?

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Angelfrieck (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: hochseeangeln in polen*



Macker schrieb:


> Wie war das noch mit der Mengenbegrenzung in Pl.
> Ich meine da was von 7 Stk pro tag gehört zu haben.
> Weiß da einer was genaues?
> 
> Gruß Jörg


No Limit|supergri


----------



## Macker (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: hochseeangeln in polen*

Bist du dir da wirklich sicher?
oder handhabst du das nur so?

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Angelfrieck (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: hochseeangeln in polen*



Macker schrieb:


> Bist du dir da wirklich sicher?
> oder handhabst du das nur so?
> 
> Gruß Jörg


Gugst Du hier http://www.karpfenundmeer.de/aktuelles.htm 
Ist mir aber auch neu|licht


----------



## Macker (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: hochseeangeln in polen*

Hatte Ich doch richtig im Kopf.
Wegen 7 Fischen fahr Ich aber nicht bis Kolberg.
Die krieg ich hier auch.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## h1719 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: hochseeangeln in polen*

Hallo Bordies,
ich war Mitte Dezember noch mal in Darlowo/Polen u.habe mich nach den polnischen Bedingungen erkundigt. Es ist tatsächlich so, dass nur 7 Dorsche pro Person mitgenommen werden dürfen. Z.Z.ist es so, dass nur in Kolberg kontrolliert wird, in Darlowo gab es noch keine Kontrollen. Im Dezember wurden in Darlowo gute Fänge mit Dorschen erzielt. Es gibt dort ca.15 Angelkutter, der Weg ist aber ziemlich weit, von Rostock ca.500 Km.


----------



## micha_2 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: hochseeangeln in polen*

ich fahre anfang mai nach lebra kennt sich dort einer aus, welche tiefen werden es ungefähr sein. wie weit is von dort nach bornholm? ostseit von bohrnholm is bissel tiefer als der westen, trift das auch für polen zu, je weiter nach osten umso tiefer?


----------



## FangeNichts5 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: hochseeangeln in polen*



micha_2 schrieb:


> ich fahre anfang mai nach lebra kennt sich dort einer aus, welche tiefen werden es ungefähr sein. wie weit is von dort nach bornholm? ostseit von bohrnholm is bissel tiefer als der westen, trift das auch für polen zu, je weiter nach osten umso tiefer?


 
Also ich weiß jetzt nicht ganz genau wo Lebra liegt, aber ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass das die Gegend um die Danziger Bucht war|kopfkrat
Also auf Höhe Wladyslawowo (nahe am nördlichsten Punkt Polens, am Fuße der Halbinsel Hel) ist das Wasser schon relativ tief. Auf guter Sichtweite zur Küste erreicht man schon Tiefen von 20-30m. Fährt man weiter raus kann man (mit dem Kutter gemessen) 2-2,5 Stunden vor der Küste durchschnittliche Tiefen von 70-100m erwarten.

Ich hoffe, dass hilft dir einigermaßen weiter|rolleyes


----------



## micha_2 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: hochseeangeln in polen*

habe zwar immer 2-3 200g pilker bei, aber in dem fall kann ich getrost alles unter75g zu haus lassen und liber bischen 125-200g pilker bissel aufstocken. kannst du nen tip geben welche farben bei pilker und beifänger am besten laufen


----------



## micha_2 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: hochseeangeln in polen*

hab grad mal gegoogelt lebra liegt ca50km westlich
ohh sorry hab grad gesehen es heisst ja leba


----------



## FangeNichts5 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: hochseeangeln in polen*



micha_2 schrieb:


> habe zwar immer 2-3 200g pilker bei, aber in dem fall kann ich getrost alles unter75g zu haus lassen und liber bischen 125-200g pilker bissel aufstocken. kannst du nen tip geben welche farben bei pilker und beifänger am besten laufen


 
Pack mal lieber bis 300g ein, wenn das Wetter mal nicht ganz passt, oder die Strömung etwas stärker ist. Aber ich weiß jetzt ja nicht ganz genau, wo Lebra liegt, deswegen kann ich diese Aussage nicht pauschalisieren, nicht dass ich dir jetzt falsche Infos gebe.

Also als ich zum letzten mal 2009 dort war lief dunkelrot und silber ganz gut. Auch orange und gelb sind gut, sowie grün. Und ein Heringsdekor sollte auch nicht fehlen. Bei den Beifängern sind die üblichen Twister in Japanrot und der kleine Octopus recht erfolgreich, und auch der Gummi-Mak ist beliebt, aber die meisten Fische steigen komischerweise auf die Pilker ein.


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: hochseeangeln in polen*

Sorry aber das hört sich für mich ziemlich alles nach WERBUNG an.

Für die paar Fisch und in der größe fahre ich keine 500 km nach Polen.

Weil es da soooo viel Fisch gibt sieht man dann auch viele von denen auf Langeland.

Komische Welt.

Lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren.

Meine Infos sind nicht die besten aus diesem Gebiet.


----------



## Dxlfxn (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: hochseeangeln in polen*

Hallo,
hat jemand gute Kontakte nach Polen bezüglich des dortigen Fischereirechts. Mich interssieren Regularien fürs Schleppfischen in der Ostee. Irgendwie bekomme ich nirgends Informationen. Also: Erlaubt ja/nein, spezieller Angelschein ja/nein, Kosten, ggfls. Begrenzung der Rutenzahl usw... 
Wo liegen die besten Lachsflüsse in Polen ( West-, Mitte- oder Ostpolen ) Wo gibts vernünftige Häfen...
Gruß


----------



## knutemann (28. November 2014)

*AW: hochseeangeln in polen*

Ich hab das alte Ding hier mal wieder hochgeholt, da ich erstens nichts besseres gefunden habe, zweitens im www fast alle Seiten auf polnisch sind, ich Anfang Mai nach Wladyslawowo (Nähe Danzig) genau in den Ort Puck fahre und ich da einen Tag auf Dorsch mit nemm Kutter will. Also hat wer Inetadressen auf Deutsch /Deutsch sprechenden Kapitän? bzw. kann mir da was empfehlen#c
Danke|wavey:


----------



## Norge Fan (28. November 2014)

*AW: hochseeangeln in polen*

Mola Beach in Kolberg soll wohl ne gute Adresse sein. Hab letzten Monat mit jemandem gesprochen und der berichtete von Tagesfängen von rund 15 Stück ( maßig ) pro Person.
Der größte auf dem Boot war über 1m. Einfach mal auf Google schauen.


----------



## Norge Fan (28. November 2014)

*AW: hochseeangeln in polen*

Sorry, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil . Dein Ort steht ja schon fest |rotwerden.


----------



## knutemann (28. November 2014)

*AW: hochseeangeln in polen*

Trotzdem Danke#6


----------

